# Bench guards??



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Could anyone recommend me the best place to get a bench guard from? (the things with essentially turn the bench into a crate) Id like one with a front and top panel, must be adjustable for large beaches and if possible I've like a cover to go over the top.

I was thinking of trying to get one at crufts, I'm there a day before competing buy wasnt sure if they'd be cheaper online?

Thanks all


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dober said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone recommend me the best place to get a bench guard from? (the things with essentially turn the bench into a crate) Id like one with a front and top panel, must be adjustable for large beaches and if possible I've like a cover to go over the top.
> 
> ...


My first thought was Croft - they make them especially for Bannerdown benches and will be at Crufts - I think they are uaually in Hall 3, just around where it merges into Hall 4. It might be worth contacting them to see if they will be having any special show prices - at the very least you might be able to order one and pick it up at the show and avoid delivery costs.

Dog cage trolley for dog show - Bench Guard with top,gate and bag. from Croft. See also dog crates and cages


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! That's exactly what I'm looking for 

Are you aware of any universal guards (ie, which will work for bannerdown as danco benching?)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry hun, this is the only one I know of - it might be ok for other benching too, but I don't know that either


----------

